# Music from THE BIRDS and PSYCHO



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a Psycho III Soundtrack download:

7 Black Notes - http://7blacknotes.blogspot.com


----------



## Darth Kundalini (Sep 17, 2005)

The Psycho Suite


----------



## alexina (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Darth thats exactly what I was looking for. Now if I can find the music to The Birds I'll be set. If I can't find it, I thought I could just tape some gulls cawing or something. Thanks again!


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

THE BIRDS contained no musical score at all.
Peculiar action on behalf of the director, but it works perfectly.


----------



## alexina (Apr 6, 2004)

Guess it's been a while since I saw the movie , I do remember the kids singing in the schoolyard though. I'll stick with the birds' cawing.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

great idea. very scary.

loved the kids singing as the birds started massing in the playground.


----------

